# Fibroids causing Constipation



## Marina (Feb 18, 2001)

I've had IBS-type symptoms for 2 years now starting with constipation and ending with loose stools along with other problems. I recently had an appointment with a fibroid specialist who found that the large fibroids are pressing on my colon. This dr. believed that the fibroids had caused the constipation and that the loose stools have been my bodies way of adjusting to the fibroid pressure. Thought I would post this message in case others are not aware of the potential fibroid link.


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

That is interesting Marina. I am going for a laparoscopy because my doctor is convinced I have more than IBS-C. So what treatment/surgery are you going to have? Also, do you experience pain?L


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

You betcha bout them fibroids! Fibroids, Adenomyosis, Cysts,Enodmetriosis, and ADHESIONS (which are rarely able to be seem by standard imaginag tests)Can all contribute to all kinds of GI problems.I ecpereince mostly IBS-C but as I was told after my emergency bowel surgery only 3 wonderful weeks after my hysterectomy.........is that if one hasloose stools with these conditions it might be diarreah OR it might be the stool liquifying it self to pass by a blockage that might be hung up against the intestinal wall or a place where the bowel might be pinched or crinked from external adhesions.Either way it makes us sick and we have to be prudent in handling the problem with both the gynecologist and the gastroenterologist.IBS and GI problems are more the common problems which travel together than most people think.My gastroenterologists ofice told me that a huge part of their practice was made up of women who had gynecology problems and in particular hysterectomies.In my case, the hysterectomy did not cause my bowel problems.If anything the hysterectomy probably interrupted a more serious bowel condition.However, the separation process of my colon from the female parts was difficult so my recovery has been slow.Take care of those gynecology problems ladies.It can be rough but in the longer outlook for good health you will glad you did.Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

P,S. Regarding pain. Just depends on the type of problem and how advanced it might be.Sad to say, but it also depends on what types of "alternative care" you get to help handle discomfort.Alternative methods are wonderful for a lot of things.When my big pain started I was able to use alternative modalities to have a active athletic life.However, as my condition became more advanced because the gynecology reasons for the problems were not being addressed, the alternative modalities were not able to provide the relief they once had.So you betcha there can be pain. Eventually, with some conditions, there can be horrible life debilitating pain.In my case, my colon was FUSING to my ovary from endometriosis and adhesions.If I had not had my surgery I probably would have wound up in the OR at some later date having my colon addressed. As luck would have it I tended my problems in time and only the ovary was literally destroyed in trying to liberate the colon in one piece.So, it's a real thing.


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

kamie, thanks for the info. i am scheduled for a lap surgery consult this monday. i also work out 4-5 times a week, but the pain is becoming more frequent and its starting to wear on me. i am sure that there has to be more to this than IBS-C.i don't want to take anymore meds, i teach middle school and its hard enough.


----------



## Paiewonsky (Mar 2, 2001)

Teacher954 - what is the Dr's name performing the Lap? I live in S. Florida and am looking for a good Gynecologist.


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

I can't recommend a doctor that I've only been to twice. My regular gyno (Dr. Alan Patterson) does not perform laps. I am going to Dr. H. Epstein off of Oakland Park.


----------

